# Milksnake cross creamsicle or rootbeer



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi is it possible/a good idea to cross a milksnake to a creamsicle or a rootbeer and what would the hatchlings look like?

thanks in advance for any help given


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Not a good idea. Why cross breed? There's enough cock-ups out there currently.

Scott


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Not possible considering a milk and a corn are different genera and both the corns are also hybrids.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for the responces, but if corns(i know thier hybrid but aren't corn and rat snake genes very similar) and milksnakes can't breed how do you get sinacorns


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, you could do it, probably not a terribly good idea, and the hatchlings would look similar to the sinacorns as the emoryi ratsnake does little more than affect the *color* of the hybrid.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yes it is entirely possible, and if its what you want to produce (as opposed to doing it just because thats what you have) then read up, research, talk to people that have done the particular hybrid you want then go for it.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

This will cone across blunt, however, If you were a responsible owner, and appreciate the species/sub-species, you wouldn't do it.

Like I said above. There's enough hybrids out there, being sold as pure specimens.

Scott


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

i was just curious no intentions of doing it and if i did do it they would defo be labelled as hybrids if i sold them


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

YOGI BEAR said:


> i was just curious no intentions of doing it and if i did do it they would defo be labelled as hybrids if i sold them


:banghead:


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

sorry i mean't current intentions and probably after the majority of replies any intentions
:blush:


----------

